# LP299V PROBIOTIC



## Mohammad zuhar (Oct 29, 2007)

HiI heard that LP299V PROBIOTIC is good for IBS D.Can any one give me the prescription how and when to use that tablet.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello...I've read studies and heard from my doctors that LP299V isn't that great, and it's more placebo. The company that makes it doesn't even have a good study out. You should perhaps try Saccharomyces boulardii lyo --- there are lots of studies and experience with that probiotic.


----------

